# Immortal Technique



## DoNkEy1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone get really faded and listen to any of this guys songs??...


He speaks the truth about everything...


Im blown.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 19, 2007)

yes he does , ever listen to some old school biggie he speaks the truth too


----------



## Tpcemn37 (Oct 20, 2007)

I really like that song Cause Of Death that shit is crazy.


----------



## evt160 (Oct 20, 2007)

that one and Peruvian Cocaine are my favorites, i still need to go pick up his new CD.


----------

